# unflavored geliten



## nickyp0 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have seen in the pet store water cubes and was woundering if you could make that at home for crix with the unflavored jello.


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2006)

I guess you could but I prefer a shallow dish filled with gravel.


----------

